# Raid 1 Spiegelung mit FastTrak



## snoophallo (26. Dezember 2004)

Guten Abend,

ich versuche vergeblich Raid 1 einzurichten.
Vorab erstmal. 
Ich benutze zwei Modellgleiche Seagate 40 GB IDE Festplatten mit 7200 U/min und als Raid Karte FastTrak 100.
Ich habe die zwei Festplatten per IDE Kabel an die Karte angeschlossen und über Autoinstallation den Speigelungsraidlevel 1 erstellt.
Hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt.
Aber wenn ich jetzt einen Neustart mache und er die Raid Platten gescannt hat steht erst folgendes da: *"Press Strg + F to enter FastTrak Utility"*.
Dann dauert es einen Augenblick und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: 
*"IDE Driver Installation Error: For best reliability & performance, please change the stand alone slave drive to master. System halt."*.
Ich habe schon alle möglichen Jumpervariationen ausprobiert und versucht den Fehler irgendwie zu beheben, jedoch komm ich einfach nicht weiter.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.


----------

